# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  Türklerde ordu ve turan taktiği nasıldı

## anau

*TÜRKLERDE ORDU VE TURAN TAKTİĞİ NASILDI*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Bozkır Türk devletlerinde hemen her Türk savaşçı durumunda olduğundan ve askerliğe hususi meslek gözü ile bakılmadığından, Türk ordusunun, diğer bütün yerleşik ve orman kavimlerdekinden en büyük farkı ücretli olmayışı ve daimiliği idi.
Unvan ve rütbelerin sahipleri aynı zamanda, emirlerindeki askeri güçlerin başında, her zaman savaşa hazır kumandanlardı. Merkez orduları, barış devrelerinde, salahiyetli bir başbuğun sorumluluğu altında ( mesela, Batı Hunlarında Onegesius = On-ügez; Gök-Türklerde, Tonyukuk, sonra Kül-Tegin) idi.
En büyük askeri birlik 10 bin kişilik kuvvet idi. Bu birliğe Tabgaçlar, Gök-Türkler ve Uygurlarda tümen adı veriliyordu. Tümenler 1000lere 100lere, 10lara ayrılmış ve başlarına ayrı-ayrı kumandanlar tayin edilmişti. Türk tesirindeki yabancı ordularda da görülen bu 10lu teşkilat ilk olarak Asya Hun imparatoru Mete Han devrinde tespit edilmektedir.
Asya Hunları, Avrupa Hunları, Gök-Türkler devirlerinde, sağ ve sol (veya doğu ve batı) başbuğlarının yüksek idaresi altında eğitilen ve onların emirlerinde savaşlara katılan ordunun bu 10lu sistem içinde, onbaşılardan tümen başlarına doğru belirli bir kumanda zincirinde birbirine bağlanması, esas karakteri şüphesiz askeri olan eski Türk devletini kabilevi ( tribal ) kalıptan kurtarıyor ve hiç olmazsa devletin sahibi bulunan unsuru, disiplin içinde, ortak gayeler etrafında birleştiriyordu. Bu sayede kurulan büyük Türk imparatorlukları aynı zamanda disiplinli ve o çağların en kudretli askerî gücünü meydana getiren ordulara sahip idiler.
Sayıları hakkında, yabancı kaynaklarda mübalağalı rakamlar verilmekle beraber, yine de kalabalık olduğu muhakkaktı. Mamafih Türkler zamanın müşkil şartları içinde dahi yiyecek ve malzeme ikmallerini kolayca yapmak çarelerini bulmuşlardı. Başka orduların gerisinden binlerce baş sığır sürüleri sev ketmek zorunda kalınırken, Türkler yiyecek ihtiyaçlarını et konservesi diyebileceğimiz hazır kumanya ile karşılıyorlardı. Konserve et, Çinde ve Avrupada ortaya çıkmasından en aşağı 500-1000 sene önce Türklerce biliniyor ve bazı Lâtin yazarlarının Hunların çiğ et yediklerinden bahsetmeleri, eğerlere bağlı çantalarda taşınan bu kurutulmuş et konservesini (bugünkü pastırma) tanımamalarından ileri geliyordu.
Her çağın, tekniğine göre, en tesirli silahlar ile donatılan Türk ordularında (Meselâ, Sabarlarda görülmemiş savaş aletleri, Kumanlarda, neft atan yangın mermili mancınıklar) başlıca silah ok ve yay idi. Türkler at sayesinde süratli ve seri manevra kabiliyetine sahip oldukları için uzaktan savaşı tercih ederlerdi. Çeşitli yayları vardı. Bunlardan gerilmesi en güç, fakat vuruculuğu en fazla olanı çift kavisli ve reflexif yaylardı. Oklar da çeşitli idi. Bunlar arasında da, Hunların yaptığı ve ilk defa Mete zamanında kullanıldığı bilinen ıslıklı (veya vızıldayan) oklar en korkunç olanı idi. Türkler dörtnala giden at üzerinde dört istikamette ok atmakta mahir idiler.
Düz, yivli veya çengelli temrenler (ok-uçları) kullanan Türkler iyi kement atmasını da bilirlerdi. Yakın muharebede kargı, mızrak, süngü, kalkan ve kılıç kullanan Türkler, birliklerine göre değişen renklerde bayraklar taşırlardı. En yaygın Türk bayrağı tuğ (başında bir demet yaban sığırı kuyruğunun dalgalandığı ve ipek kumaş parçasının asılı bulunduğu sırık bayrak) idi. Ayrıca çeşitli bayraklar vardı.
Savaş meydanlarında süvariler, atların renklerine göre, belirli kanatlarda mevki alıyorlardı. (M.Ö. 201de Çin imparatoru Kao-tiyi kuşatan Metenin savaş nizamı böyle idi). Bunun dört kozmik cihetle ilgili olduğu ileri sürülmüştür.
Okçu süvarilerden kurulu Türk savaş birlikleri at sayesinde sağladıkları sürat sayesinde,
( Türk ordularının fırtına sürati M.Ö. Çin yıllığı Shi-kide, Latin yazarı IV. asır 2. Yarısı
A. Marcellinus, Bizans tarihçisi Priskos ve Ermeni tarihçisi Urfalı Mateosda belirtilmiştir ), sıkı saflar teşkil eden, ağır hareketli ve kütle savaşı yapan yabancı ordular karşısında daima üstünlük sağlamakta idiler.
Türk birlikleri savaşın ve muharebe sahasının icaplarına göre, aldıkları emri icrada kendi insiyatiflerini kullanmakta tam serbestlik içinde mütemadiyen dağılırlar, birleşirlerdi. Bozkır savaş şeklini bilmeyenlere nizamsız ve telaşlı gibi görünen bu akıcılık Türk ordularının en büyük avantajı idi. İşte bu esas üzerine kurulu Bozkır muharebe usulünün iki mühim hususiyeti vardı: Sahte ricat ve pusu. Yani kaçıyor gibi geri çekilerek düşmanı çembere almak üzere, pusu kurulan mahalle kadar çekmek. Bu savaş usulüne, Türk yurdunun kadim adından dolayı Turan taktiği denilmektedir. Türkler kazandıkları büyük savaşların çoğunda bu taktiği tatbik etmişlerdi (Hatta daha sonraki çağlarda bile: 1040 Dandanakan, 1071 Malazgirt, 1396 Niğbolu, 1526 Mohaç vb bu taktik kullanılmıştır.)
Fertleri bir askerlik havası içinde yetiştiren bozkır Türk halkına bu sürekli başarıları sağlayan başlıca hususlardan biri, aynı zamanda savaş hazırlığı vasfında olan, daimi spor hareketleri idi. Ata binmek, ok atmak herkesin tabii meşgalelerinden idi. At yarışları, cirit, gülle atma, güreş, doğancılık (yırtıcı kuşlarla avlanma) vb. mücadele azmini keskinleştirirdi.
Kadınların da iştirak ettikleri çeşitli top oyunları (futbol, golf ve poloya benzer nevileri) Hunlardan beri Türkler arasında oynanmakta olup Gök-Türkler çağında Çine de yayılmıştı. Fakat Türklerin en mühim sporu avcılıktı. Bilhassa vahşi ve zararlı hayvanın avı ile sonuçlanan sürek avları gerçek bir savaş manevrası mahiyetini taşıyordu.
Çin kaynaklarına göre M.Ö. 62 yılında Hun hükümdarının idaresinde tertiplenen böyle bir sürek avına 100 bin süvari katılmıştı. Diğer bir sürek avında 700 lilik (aş. yk. 350 kilometre) bir çevre kuşatılmıştı. Altaylarda çok eskiden beri bilinen kayakçılık, bazı araştırıcılara göre, oralardan her tarata yayılmıştır.
Bu suretle sağlamlığını ve kudretini koruyan Türk orduları yabancılar tarafından ilk taklit edilen Bozkır müessesesi olmuştur. Türk akınlarına karşı imparator Şi-huang-tinin inşa ve ikmal ettirdiği (M.Ö. 214) meşhur Çin şeddi maksada kafi gelmeyince, orduda ıslahat hızlandırıldı. Önce, 20 sene uğraşılarak, Hun usulünde 163 bin kişilik bir ordu hazırlandı. Daha sonra da 300 bin kişiyi Hun usulünde yetiştirdiler.
Atlı birlikler teşkili yolu ile Türk silahları, bozkır Türk süvari elbisesi olan ceket, pantalon ve Hun başlığı ile çizme Çine girdi. Sürek avları da orada görülmeğe başladı ve bu ıslahat ve taklitler Gök-Türkler çağında da devam etti.
Romalılar da 5. yüzyıl boyunca ordularını Türklerinkine uydurmağa çalıştılar. O zamanlardan itibaren yay Roma askerlerinin baş silahı oldu (İngilterenin Wales bölgesinde bulunan Romalıların Hun tarzında yay imalathanesi). Bu suretle ceket, pantolon da ilk defa Batıda göründü ve sonra yayıldı.
Romalılar gömlek giymesini de o sırada Türklerden öğrenmişlerdi. Türk süvariliği ve teçhizatı en çok tesirini Bizansta gösterdi. Orada yalnız taklit ile kalınmamış, bizzat imparatorlar tarafından bu hususta eserler de yazılmıştı.
Ordusunda Türk usulüne göre geniş islahat yapan imparator Herakleios (ölm. 641)un Tactica adlı eserinde, 700 yılına doğru Mauriacus tarafından yazılan Strategikon adlı eserde, diğer imparator Leon Phyiosophos (ölm. 912)un yine Tactica adını taşıyan kitabında Gök-Türk, Avar, Bulgar, Peçenek, Türk (Macar)lerin silahları, teçhizatı, savaş usulleri tanıtılmakta ve Bizans ordusunda islahat lüzumu belirtilmektedir.
Üzengi de Avrupa da ilk defa Avarlarda görülmüştür.
Ruslar daha Kiyef knezliği devrinden itibaren Hazar, Peçenek ve Kuman tesirinde, Balkan Slavları, Tuna Bulgarları aracılığı ile hem eğitim, hem teçhizat yönlerinden Türk tarzında askerî güçlerini meydana getirmişlerdi. Cengiz Han da, 1206da han ilanını müteakip devletini teşkilatlandırırken, önce ordusunu Türk usulünde düzenlemiş, yani rütbe hiyerarşisi yerine kabile ünitesi ve hizmetin çeşidine göre kuvvet mevcudu değişen eski Moğol adetini terk ederek, onbaşısından tümen beğine kadar kendi kabilesi (Manghol = Moğol) Noyanlarından ve nö-körlerinden tayin ettiği 10lu sistem üzere büyük ve disiplinli ordusunu kurmuştur.
Buraya kadar ana çizgileri ile görüldü ki: Özel mülkiyet, serbest çalışma, imtiyazsızlık; hükümranlık karizmaya dayanmakla birlikte töre hükümlerinde ifadesini bulan zımnî anlaşma (kanunî meşruiyet), askerî karakter, hayvancılık ve imperium Bozkır devletinin özellikleridir. Bu devlette en mühim mesele, İlin bütünlüğünü korumak için zarurî kanun mevzuatının, gelişmiş hürriyet eğilimi ile bir ahenk içinde tutulmasını sağlamaktı. Bu son derecede güç bir işti.
Töre sınırlamaları ile şahıs hak ve topluluk menfaatlerinin çatışmasını önleyerek sosyal düzeni yürütebilmek yüksek idare kabiliyeti isteyen bir husustu. Devlet başkanının, cesareti ve askerî bakımdan kifayeti yanında tedbirli, ihtiyatlı ve ileri görüşü, yani eski deyimle hakîm olması da gerekiyordu. Tatbikatta bu, gördüğümüz gibi, Türk ülkelerinde umumiyetle daima yeni şartlara göre düzenlenen törenin tam olarak yürürlükte tutulması, imparatorluk durumunda ise toplumda halkı tedirgin etmeyen sosyal ve kültürel alışkanlıkların muhafaza edilerek, ancak huzur bozucu uygulamaların ortadan kaldırılması şeklinde tecelli ediyordu. Törenin hakim bulunmadığı yerde Türk İli dağılıyor, diğer taraftan İl-hakanlıkların çöküş anlarında, kendi geleneklerine dokunulmayan, yabancı kütleler birer toplum bütünü halinde tekrar ortaya çıkıyorlardı.
Hakim tabiri eski Türkçenin köklü kelimelerinden olan bilge sözü ile karşılanmıştır. Türk İlinde başarıya ulaşan Türk hükümdarlarına devlet adamı ve hatta hatunlara bilge sıfatının verilmesi, bilgeliğin Türk idarecilerinden istenen başlıca şart olduğunu gösterir.
Türkler uzun bir tarihî hayatın tecrübeleri ile kazandıkları bu siyasi terbiye sayesinde, yabancı ülkelerde de karşılaştıkları sosyal ve iktisadî güçlükleri yenerek, kütleleri memnun edici siyasî teşkilatlar kurmağa muvaffak olmuşlardır. Başarının sırrı, Türk bozkır siyaset anlayışındaki, halk ile işbirliği halinde topluluk menfaatlerini koruma prensibinden ibaret bu bilgelik kavramında aranmalıdır. İşaret edilen prensip, aynı zamanda, Türklerde devlet toprakları hükümdar ailesinin ortak malıdır şeklindeki kanaatin yanlışlığını ortaya koyar. Bu tarz, tipik Moğol devlet anlayışıdır ki, Türk ile Moğol birbirinden ayırmayan bazı araştırıcılar tarafından Türklere yakıştırılmış ve yaygınlaşmıştır. Türk Devletindeki, açıklamağa çalıştığımız ülke kavramı ve meşruiyet telakkisi (kut) karşısında, hanedan mensuplarının çeşitli bölgelere tayinleri, yurtu şahsî mülk sayarak bölüşme değil, idarî sorumluğu ortaklaşa yüklenme olarak kabul edilmek gerekir.
Tarihin bilinen ilk devirlerinden itibaren Türkler, bilhassa orduya ve eğitime önem vermişler, bu ordular sayesinde tarihte devletler, imparatorluklar ve hatta cihan imparatorlukları kurmuşlar, hak ve adaletin savunucusu olmuşlardır. Bu orduların en önemlisi Kara Kuvvetleri dediğimiz kara ordusudur.
Kara Kuvvetlerinin vazifesi, düşmanı saldırıdan caydırmak, saldırıları tesirsiz hâle getirmek, mümkünse yok etmek ve millî menfaatin gözetilip sağlanmasında gereken harekâtı yapmaktır. Türk Kara Kuvvetlerinin teşkilâtlı bir şekilde kuruluşu, Büyük Hun İmparatorluğunda, Mete zamanında M.Ö.209 senesinde olmuştur. Bu tarih, Türk Kara Kuvvetlerinin ilk kuruluş yılı olarak kabul edilmektedir. Türkler kendi yaptıkları sapan, ok, yay, kargı ve topuzu savaşlarda kullanırlardı. Genel olarak Türk kuvvetlerinde itaat, disiplin, savaşma azmi çok yüksek olup çocuklar küçük yaştan itibaren asker olarak yetiştirilirlerdi. Ata binmek, ok atmak herkesin en tabii haklarındandı. En önemli sporları ise avcılıktı, bilhassa sürek avları hakiki bir savaş manevrası özelliğini taşırdı.
Hükümdar aynı zamanda ordunun başkomutanıydı. Bu durum, Osmanlılar dâhil bütün Türk devletlerinde hiç değişmemiştir. Eski Türk devletlerinde en büyük rütbe Kaanlık olup, sonra Yabguluk rütbesi gelirdi. Komutanlara tuğ verilir, savaştaki başarısına göre rütbesi ve tuğu arttırılırdı. Türk ordusu onluk sisteme göre teşkil edilirdi. Birlikler on, yüz, bin ve tumane (toman, tümen) denilen on binlik de binliklere bölünürdü. Bunların komutanlarına Onbaşı, Yüzbaşı, Binbaşı, Tumanbaşı, Tomanbey veya Tümenbeyi denilmektedir.
İslamiyetten sonra ortaasya Türk devletleri ve Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti ile Beyliklerin askerî teşkilâtı Mete devrinden beri süregelen askerî teşkilâtın aynıdır.
Selçuklular bu askerî teşkilâtı aynen kendi bünyelerinde tatbik edip geliştirmişler ve 800 yıla yakın bir zaman İslâm dünyasında askerî ve mülkî idarelerin tanziminde örnek olmuşlardır.
Selçuklu orduları, özel bir eğitime tâbi tutulup doğrudan doğruya sultana bağlı Gulamân-ı Saray ile her an savaşa hazır Hassa ordusu, meliklerin, şahnelerin askerleri ve nihayet tâbi hükümetlerin kuvvetlerinden oluşmaktaydı. Ayrıca gerektiğinde halktan ücretli asker toplanırdı.
Karahanlı, Türkmen beylikleri ve başlangıçta Anadolu Selçuklu orduları Türklerden kuruluydu. Gazneli ordusunda ise yerli unsur büyük çoğunluk teşkil ediyordu. Selçuklular savaşta ordunun moralini yükseltmek için nevbet ve cenk takımları kurmuşlar, bilâhare bu takım Osmanlılarda mehter takımlarına dönüştürülmüştür.
Selçuklularda bir tuğ Onbaşı (Ortakbaşı-Vişak başı); iki tuğ Çavuş (Serheng-Ellibaşı); üç tuğ Yüzbaşı (Haylı); dört tuğ Binbaşı (Hacip veya Hadim); beş tuğ Emir (General); altı tuğ Sipehsâlâr veya Beylerbeyi; yedi tuğ Hükümdar (Başkomutan) rütbe işaretleridir. Bütün askerî işler merkezdeki Dîvân-ı Arz denilen divanda görüşülürdü.
Osmanlı Devlet teşkilâtında ordu; Orhan Gazi (1326-1359) devrinde aşiret kuvvetlerinden dâimî orduya geçildi. Ordu; Kapıkulu Ocakları, Eyalet askerleri ve geri hizmet kıtalarını meydana getiren Yayalar-Yörükler, Müsellemler, Conbarlardan meydana gelirdi (Bkz. Kapıkulu Ocakları). Eyalet Askerleri, Timarlı Süvari, Azaplar ve Akıncılardan teşkil edilirdi. Birinci Sultan Murad Han 1363te Yeniçeri Ocağını kurdu.
Osmanlı ordusunda Sultan Üçüncü Selim Han (1789-1807) devrinde askeri ıslahatlar yapıldı. Yeniçeriler yeni silâh kullanmayıp, değişik elbiseleri kabul etmediğinden devrin usulünde Nizam-ı Cedid ordusu kuruldu. Fakat yeniçeriler isyan edince kaldırıldı. Yeniçerilerin, 18 ve 19. yüzyıllarda disiplinsizlikleri iyice artınca Sultan İkinci Mahmud Han (1808-1839), 17 Haziran 1826da bu ocağı kaldırıp, 20 Haziran 1826da Asakir-i Mansure-i Muhammediye ordusunu kurdu. Yeni ordunun mevcudu Sultan İkinci Mahmud Han devrinde 188.000e çıkarıldı. Sultan Abdülmecîd Han (1839-1861) devrinde 1843te altı ordu kurulup, askerlik müddeti beş yıla yükseltildi. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid Han (1876-1909) devrinde Kara Kuvvetlerinin ihtiyacı olan subayları yetiştirmek üzere askerî ortaokul ve liselerin yanında İstanbuldakine ilâveten Harp Okulu sayısı yediye çıkarıldı. 1887de Topçu teşkilâtı genişletildi. 1908de İkinci Meşrutiyetin ilanı ile Kara Kuvvetlerinde değişiklikler yapılmak istenmişse de Trablusgarp ve Balkan Harpleri neticesinde muvaffak olunamadı. Birinci Dünya Harbinde yedi cephede kahramanca mücadele eden Kara Kuvvetlerinin mevcudu Mondros Mütarekesi sonunda 1919da 50.000e indirildi. Türk İstiklâl Harbinde Kara Kuvvetleri sekiz kolordu, yirmi piyade tümeni hâline getirildi.
Osmanlı ordusunda kullanılan rütbeler ve kabul tarihleri:
Erbaş ve erler: Er, Onbaşı, Çavuş.
Küçük zabitler (Astsubay): Bölük Emini (1828), Çavuş, Başçavuş (1828).
Subaylar: Mülazim-i Sani (Teğmen, 1793), Mülazim-i Evvel (Üsteğmen, 1828). Yüzbaşı, Tabur Kâtibi, Sol Kol Ağası (Kıdemli Yüzbaşı, 1828), Sağ Kol Ağası (Ön.Yüzbaşı, 1828) Alay Emiri (Yüzbaşı. rütbesinde).
Üst subaylar: Binbaşı, Baş Binbaşı. (1793), Kaymakam (Yüzbaşı, 1831), Miralay (Albay, 1828) Paşalar (Generaller): Mirliva (Tuğgeneral 1831), Ferik (Tümgeneral. 1831), 2nci Ferik (Korgeneral, 1908), 1inci Ferik (Orgeneral. 1904) Müşir (Mareşal, 1832).

----------

